# FC-2xNAFC 3xCNFC-CAFC River Oaks Corky (Pics)



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Biography -- http://working-retriever.com/retrpast/rocorky.html

505.5 All-Age points (306.5 Open, 199 Am)
41 Open Wins, 31 Amateur Wins
7 DoubleHeaders

Four or five years ago I wrote a story and posted it here, but it got lost in the accidental purge.

Sherri and I have been blessed to meet and befriend some legendary field trialers. Our beloved Terri Veach introduced us to Joe Pilar. And Joe introduced us to one of the loves of our lives -- Cai Trzepacz. Cai is one of the dearest and sweetest ladies you would ever want to meet. Cai is the widow of John Trzepacz, who owned the great Corky before selling him to Mike Flannery.

That afternoon I met Cai I asked a million questions about Corky, and she did her best to answer. She also showed me hundreds of pictures not just of Corky, but also of John and their dogs before and after Corky. She allowed me to scan my choice of the pictures, and all the print articles. But my greatest gift was a film of Corky as a puppy arriving at their home for the first day, and John giving him a bath with a hose in their backyard. Then the film watches him as he grows and shows him working. I converted the film to DVD for Cai and she graciously allowed me to keep a copy.

Anyway, here are the scans of some of the pictures --

John with puppy Corky --









Young Corky --









Early Success (The Trzepacz's had no idea what was coming) --


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Corky with his Derby Booty --









Corky's Derby Booty --









John and Corky running his first AA stake --


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Mike Flannery and Corky --









Father and two sons all finalists at 1973 NatAm (l-r,Stan Gacek and AFC Togem's Tiger of Abilena, Mike & Corky, Joe Pilar and FC-NAFC River Oaks Rascal) --


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

The late John Trzepacz, taken too early by a degenerative illness --









The great Corky --


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Thank you Kevin!!!!!

M


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Awesome! Thank you for the pics of one of the greats from retriever past.
Very cool-


----------



## KC (Feb 13, 2004)

Great piece of field trial history and real nice photos!

Thanks for posting.

Keith


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

Just wanted to say how much I enjoy your appreciation of the history of the game. A tip of the hat to you Kevin


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Great post Kevin. For some of us these post are great motivators.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Look, a lazy sit! There is hope!


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Wonderful! Thank you.


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

I am sending a copy of the picture of Mike Flannery and Corky to my brother-in-law. He was a sales manager for Flannery at his Chevy dealership in Denver. Thanks!


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks,brings back lots of memories.


----------



## retrieverman (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures and the history.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Thats a great piece of history. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi

Very Cool

Regards
JT
www.marshhawkretrievers.com


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

great pics Kevin.


----------



## 2 Fowl (Mar 6, 2008)

Edbuck said:


> Thats a great piece of history. Thanks for sharing.


X2....

2Fowl


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

Love the pics! I never get tired of seeing a bit of history!


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Kevin. Love the stories of the great ones!



Richard


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Nicely done !!


----------



## 150class (Jul 1, 2003)

serious hardware!
Thx for posting this. Interesting


----------



## fetchtx (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for the pics, I have a few of these and was fortunate enough to own a female out of the last litter Corky sired, Derby list and QAA.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Because people requested old photos.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

THank you Kevin!!!! I've heard many wonderful stories about Corky, John and Mike. Looking at the photos, I can definitely see which side of the family my pup takes after, his great, great, great something dad, Corky!


----------



## flyingjkennels (Jan 27, 2013)

Great looking dog


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Great story. Thanks for sharing!






Love this pic.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Biography -- http://working-retriever.com/retrpast/rocorky.html
> 
> 505.5 All-Age points (306.5 Open, 199 Am)
> 41 Open Wins, 31 Amateur Wins
> 7 DoubleHeaders


Just in case anyone skipped over the stats to get to the pics. ;-)


----------



## Bob Mac (Feb 28, 2012)

great walk down memory lane.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the pix Kevin.

Usually you see kinda formal, field trial, white coat, stuffed shirtish pix of the greats of the past. 

Really refreshing to see a pic of one of the greats having fun with his owner:











If that was my dog, I'd say she's tryin' for a cookie.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Thanks for the pix Kevin.
> 
> Usually you see kinda formal, field trial, white coat, stuffed shirtish pix of the greats of the past.
> 
> ...


Many years ago I went to a FT down at Charlie Hines's place. My wife's best friend came along, she had just recently purchased a pup for hunting out of NFC-AFC Eba and had asked to meet him. I took her over to meet the Hanveys (NFC Eba's owners) they let him out to meet her. She sat down at the base of a tree, and he just loved her up, kissing her, begging her, rolling on her lap, wanting his butt and neck scratched. 

I said "that is the National Field Champion loving you up right there!" She said, "I know, quite a testament to the breed!"

I never forgot that.


----------



## Kory Poulsen (Jul 6, 2010)

One talented animal. Thanks for taking the time to share.

Kory


----------

